# END OF A LEGACY- LJ'S HERF: MARCH 24th!



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Guys,
we are sad to report that after March 31, 2007 LJ's will be no more!*

*Yet, we are planning a herf for March 24th. We are gonna be moving but there will be a delay from closing to opening. So let's bring one on for the record books!! *

*Calling all Gorillas! We are gonna have a serious blast.* *If you think our other herfs were memorable wait till you see this mutha!!!*
*So come one, come all- WE ARE GONNA BURN IT DOWN TO THE GROUND! *:ss

ATL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Checkin work calendar now. u should set up a discount room price @a hotel....Make sure yall have lots of 6grapes


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

This is a very sad day for the So. Fla. Crew indeed. What started as a 2 person crew has become what you know now as the South Florida Crew because of LJ's. For some of you that don't know, this is the main reason I have not been on CS as much as I used to. There is alot of behind the scenes things going on and this is a date that we have been waiting for.

Now, as luck would have it, the 24th is ALSO Vic's Birthday!!!!!!! So we will be celebrating his birthday and closing the shop at the same time. 

THIS will be the South Florida BLOW OUT Herf!!!!!


Oh, I forgot to mention. There is another B&M opening VERY soon. Not more than a mile or 2 from the old LJ's location. Let's just say it will be Bigger, Better, and a Wine selection is going to be added. 

There is also going to be new ownership  .......Maybe a familiar Gorilla as part of the forming of the new B&M.

Stay tuned for a GRAND OPENING Herf!!!!!! We'll let you know as things come into play!!!!

So, For all the South Florida Crew, AND any Gorilla that is going to be in the area or is going to make it to this herf, Post here so we know how much Spirits, Wine and Smokes to have on hand. Come prepared, because this is going to get UGLY!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> This is a very sad day for the So. Fla. Crew indeed. What started as a 2 person crew has become what you know now as the South Florida Crew because of LJ's. For some of you that don't know, this is the main reason I have not been on CS as much as I used to. There is alot of behind the scenes things going on and this is a date that we have been waiting for.
> 
> Now, as luck would have it, the 24th is ALSO Vic's Birthday!!!!!!! So we will be celebrating his birthday and closing the shop at the same time.
> 
> ...


Ron this is great to hear. I know you have been working on a project for a while, it is nice to see it blossom and fruit. Any time I am even remotely close, I will make the trip to see you :BSheads. Good to hear you are going to be back around a little more. Maybe we can work on that pipe smoking and get you out of those nasty cigars.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron you bastid, you went through with it???????????????????????????


If so AWESOME, FU**ING AWESOME.



Shawn


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Well guys you know I would be there if I could. I just let the wife know about the 24th and I am guessing she is going to try to make it. You all had better have the new shop opened before I come home for my 2 week mid tour leave. There also better be pictures of this herf.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll try to make it


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> I'll try to make it


:r :r :r 
What, out the door to leave for a change?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll give it a shot....:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Will I be there?
Should I go?


Does a bear chit in the woods?
Sounds like this will be one of those days, that is followed by a slowness when awakening the next day, further complicated by a throbbing headache.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Will I be there?
> Should I go?
> 
> Does a bear chit in the woods?
> Sounds like this will be one of those days, that is followed by a slowness when awakening the next day, further complicated by a throbbing headache.


Sounds like the day after you get the Credit Card bill.

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

What city is LJs in ???


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> What city is LJs in ???


Royal Palm Beach, just west of West Palm Beach. Are you thinking of coming down?

That would be great [evil laugh]


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This just might make me want to visit the in-laws again!!!  

Its worth it for a trip to LJ's!!! :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

dam, boss said I can't have off.

So tempting to just go anyway.
I know it is going to be one killer party


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> Royal Palm Beach, just west of West Palm Beach. Are you thinking of coming down?
> 
> That would be great [evil laugh]


OMG, airfare is outrageous to get there. Its that time of the year when everyone wants to escape to the sun and the fun.

I am still working on it.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

dam, boss said I can't have off.

So tempting to just go anyway.
I know it is going to be one killer party


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn...LJ's is closing and I didn't even get to go?!?!? What the hey?!?!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

KASR said:


> Damn...LJ's is closing and I didn't even get to go?!?!? What the hey?!?!


And they have the nerve to close the place down before I get a chance to come home for one last Herf there. How dare they. :c


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> Damn...LJ's is closing and I didn't even get to go?!?!? What the hey?!?!


Well that would make LJ's okie free............except for the Cerdans!
 
ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Well that would make LJ's okie free............except for the Cerdans!
> 
> ATL


Uh OH!!!!! He said the C Word!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Well that would make LJ's okie free............except for the Cerdans!
> 
> ATL


Daaaaa....mit!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

What will be the status of the PBG store?


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll bring the Rum!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> I'll bring the Rum!


better bring the GOOD stuff, add Mr & Mrs Snkbyt to the roster....road trip set :z


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

Rum?!?!

surely if Ron's there you better make that tequila 

good luck with the new shop and enjoy the herf guys!

andy


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

SO how many are we for this????

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> SO how many are we for this????
> 
> Ron


ME, ME, ME!!!

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> ME, ME, ME!!!
> 
> ATL


plus Mr & Mrs Snkbyt = 5


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Bump!

ATL


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Lets do it.......make it the HERF of all HERFs


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

I talked to the wife the other night and she plans to make an appearance at some point.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I will be there in spirits. I so wish i could make it.
Somebody eat a piece of cheesecake for me :dr  

We expect to see many pics.


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

This has brought me back from the dead......Sorry I havent been around fellas....I will not miss this, Lj's is what started it all for me.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> This has brought me back from the dead......Sorry I havent been around fellas....I will not miss this, Lj's is what started it all for me.


We'll save you a trash can.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> SO how many are we for this????
> 
> Ron


Need I say I am in?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> This has brought me back from the dead......Sorry I havent been around fellas....I will not miss this, Lj's is what started it all for me.


here is the proof.............................................Road Trip Planned


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Unfortunately there will be no pictures like the one above. I wanna stay sober enough to enjoy it, instead of sleeping on the couch. Sleeping bahahahahaha


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> Unfortunately there will be no pictures like the one above. I wanna stay sober enough to enjoy it, instead of sleeping on the couch. Sleeping bahahahahaha


have that pic also...lol


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

HERF ?


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

I am sending a proxy (my wife). She should be there between 4 and 4:30. I will probably call yall around 4:30.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

madurofan said:


> HERF ?


YESSSS!!!!

*Today is the day boys and girls! We are gonna tear it down!*

ATL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> YESSSS!!!!
> 
> *Today is the day boys and girls! We are gonna tear it down!*
> 
> ATL


We want pics...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> We want pics...


:tpd:

Most definately


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> We want pics...


:r 
I don't think cameras will be lacking at this one.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> I don't think cameras will be lacking at this one.


We shoulc start a betting pool 2c who's going 2earl 1st... Any picks?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> We shoulc start a betting pool 2c who's going 2earl 1st... Any picks?


What I know about gambling is that the closest you can get to a sure bet is to limit the odds.
In this case, not good odds at all as there are too many possibilities here.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hope you guys have a great time!

Treat Ron well  remember to keep giving tequila even if he says no / passed out!

I hope everyone enjoys themselves, Drink alot of good stuff and smoke some even better stuff! 

Looking forward to the pics! 

andy


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Setup a web cam so we can see this one unfold. :r
Enjoy guys!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

kvm said:


> Setup a web cam so we can see this one unfold. :r
> Enjoy guys!


Alex,
Can you do this for us?
I recall you had a camera on your laptop.
That would be neat indeed.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Alex,
> Can you do this for us?
> I recall you had a camera on your laptop.
> That would be neat indeed.


*
So where is the cam? we want to see this herfing!*

Great idea carlos!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> What I know about gambling is that the closest you can get to a sure bet is to limit the odds.
> In this case, not good odds at all as there are too many possibilities here.


10-1 odds that everyone has a blast that they will remember for a long time.

Have fun.

Were is the web cam ????


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 10-1 odds that everyone has a blast that *they will remember for a long time.*


30-1 odds that most get too drunk to remember anything. :al


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> YESSSS!!!!
> 
> *Today is the day boys and girls! We are gonna tear it down!*
> 
> ATL


Herf's going great, but there is one thing I must say. It is really hard to type when you have had too much to drink. Anyway, The gang showed up and they are still here partying like it's 1999.

I wish you all were here!

ATL

PS- Maybe when the new place opens up can get a national herf going!:ss

OH yeah!!!!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

I just talked to the crew and man it sounded crazy. At one point someone came running out of the bathroom in with his pants down.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> I just talked to the crew and man it sounded crazy. At one point someone came running out of the bathroom in with his pants down.


OMG !!

Keep your pants on ..................:ss


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats what I was saying. Heres goping they didnt take apicture of that.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just got home.
What a blast!
Standing room only.
Lots of food.
Lots of booze.
Lots of cigars.
Lots of pictures for photoshop freaks.
Lots of strippers.
OK, maybe not the last part.
Too bad that was the end of it all.
Will just have to take over some neighbor's back yard for future herfs.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Carlos check your PMs.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> Hey Carlos check your PMs.


Got it.
Will be on its way on Monday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> OMG !!
> 
> Keep your pants on ..................:ss


Who ever it was I sure hope he shook & wiped be4they came running out (; giggle giggle


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh dear, I don't understand.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> Oh dear, I don't understand.


Thats the tequilla .............:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

FYI,
First of the photos to make their way.
Ron and a few others have more that I am sure they will soon post.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=839775&posted=1#post839775


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

had a great time....sorry to the place close but new place should be even better........thanks for memories:tu


----------

